# insuring the clio



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

182

last year paid 255 with aviva bargain 

this year struggling to get anything close all coming in around 400 i know its gone up...any suggestions please folks...help needed


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tried Adrian Flux - they'll either be cheaper ORRRR much, much dearer!!

There weird like that!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Try Greenlight or sometimes LV direct on their website are cheap.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

bloody hell, even 400 is a belter price for a 182! i have a 1.2 clio and my renewal this year is £800!

however, got a quote on insurethebox.com and it came in at £480ish, but that's a 6000 mile per year limit and they fit a gps tracker box in your car.


----------



## flawless1987 (May 3, 2011)

When I was 17 I had a 1.6 civic and was paying 360 a month.. I mustv been mad in the head


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

PTAV said:


> 182
> 
> last year paid 255 with aviva bargain
> 
> this year struggling to get anything close all coming in around 400 i know its gone up...any suggestions please folks...help needed


Its probably more a case of Aviva last year doing a big push for new business so gave you a far lower than true insurance quote.

TBH, if you've tried comparison sites and those insurers who dont use them ie direct line and, you're still getting quotes around 400, it looks like that's going to be the market rate.

Upping your voluntary excess is a way to reduce costs but of course if you do have a ding, you have to stand more of the cost.


----------

